# Record later showing if earlier shows fails due to loss of video signal



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I have a season pass set up to record a show that airs twice a day. I walked by the Tivo HD/TV in the morning and noticed the red light was on recording the first showing. I did not turn on the TV, but assumed the Tivo was faithfully recording my show. When I returned home after work, the show was not in the Now Playing List. I looked at the recording history and it said the show did not record due to loss of video signal. There was another airing of the same show later that same day, however that show was not recorded either because Tivo thought that the show had already been recorded within the 28 day window. In reality, the first showing was not recorded, and Tivo was not smart enough to recognize this and record the second showing. I'd like my Tivo to record a later showing of the same program if the earlier shows fails due to loss of video signal.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

+1:up:


----------

